# Help im new did i add too much cure#1



## Pnwfisher001 (Mar 2, 2021)

I see this has been posted a bunch I searched but I'm not sure if I added too much cure #1 to my dry brine for smoked smelt. (2lb Brown sugar . 3/4 cup salt. 1 and a 1/2 tps cure #1) this was for about 8 or 9 pounds of smelt in a dry brine. 

If I did use too much will rinsing the smelt with water dilute the cure #1. Thank you for your help.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 3, 2021)

I dont know if fish is different then meat , meat calls for 1 tps cure #1 per 5 pound.  So I would say your fine. Seems like a lot of regular salt though. I'm sure some of the more knowledgeable people will be around.


----------



## kruizer (Mar 3, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 3, 2021)

Welcome to SMF! 
I don't cure fish, so not sure if the concentration of cure #1 for fish is the same as other meats but can't see any reason why it would not be. 

If it is, then 0.25% of the weight of the meat in grams.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 3, 2021)

No, there is not too much Cure#1 for that amount, from a Safety standpoint. If you used Kosher Salt, you are between 3.5 and 4% Salt, way too much. Double that % for Table Salt!!!....JJ


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 3, 2021)

Did you use Kosher or canning salt?  How long is your cure time? Describe how you expect the end product to be.

You may be okay.... Small fish like smelt likely need a short cure time, followed by a rinse and soak. Smoking time is only a few hours so in reality, you may have been able to skip the cure altogether.


----------



## zwiller (Mar 3, 2021)

Good info thus far.  Do a search for Pop's brine.  Great way to get into curing without the math or worrying.


----------



## Pnwfisher001 (Mar 3, 2021)

It was in the dry brine with pickling salt for 3 to 4 hours. I washed it off because I was worried about the amount  of cure #1. Then I brined it overnight in a wet brine.  I'm just worried  about the amount of cure #1  I ised


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 3, 2021)

Pnwfisher001 said:


> It was in the dry brine with pickling salt for 3 to 4 hours. I washed it off because I was worried about the amount  of cure #1. Then I brined it overnight in a wet brine.  I'm just worried  about the amount of cure #1  I ised


I think it's agreed by all that you are fine with the amount of Cure #1, which is based on weight of the meat.  The length of time in the curing mixture (cure, salt & sugar) is based on the thickness of the meat.  Now that you explained about using canning salt, the salt factor could be worse than expected (had you used Kosher salt). 

My point in Post #6 was that smelt are a small fish with thin meat. And unless you were going to cold smoke them longer than 4 hours Cure #1 may have not been necessary.  In addition, even though the amount of salt you used for the dry cure was heavy handed, a thin fleshed fish like a smelt only needs a few hours in a dry cure and you simply rinse off the excess and give them a soak and you are likely good to go.  

So in addition to the 3 or 4 hours in the dry brine, you did a wet brine too.  I'm now more concerned about over-saltiness after you mentioned that.  Some people like smelt on the salty side, and that was why I was curious about your expected end product.  Let us know how it turns out. 

One more question, were you following a standard recipe and technique specifically for smelt? Or adapting from a recipe for some other fish?


----------



## Pnwfisher001 (Mar 3, 2021)

I was worried about the cure #1 so I just rinsed well and started a new brine. I figured the fish would lose salinity. I was actually following a recipe  from YouTube a guy used for smoked can oysters. He used 2cups sugar 1 cup salt and on tablespoon cure #1. I had no idea cure #1 could be hazardous to health until I stumbled on to this forum


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 3, 2021)

Pnwfisher001 said:


> I was worried about the cure #1 so I just rinsed well and started a new brine. I figured the fish would lose salinity. I was actually following a recipe  from YouTube a guy used for smoked can oysters. He used 2cups sugar 1 cup salt and on tablespoon cure #1. I had no idea cure #1 could be hazardous to health until I stumbled on to this forum


Cure #1 and Cure #2 are a double edged sword.  When used used correctly (calculated correctly and weighed accurately) they protect you from bacteria which could make you sick or be fatal in some cases.  
But when used incorrectly they can under-cure your products and can allow bacteria to multiply. When haphazardly measured they can result in you ingesting more that is allowed by the federal regulations. 

A typical example I hate to see is a YouTuber sprinkling Cure #1 right of the container and eyeballing the amount.   I don't even use a measuring spoon.... I weigh all my Cure #1.


----------

